# Night Eyes



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

Anybody having luck from shore? Edgewater/72nd areas in particular. Info appreciated.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I was told by a fella at westbranch that he had first hand info that some walleyes were being caught off downtown shoreline at night. Thats all he said. He was heading to mosquito to fish the rest of the day. He was in a hurry. Wanted to talk to him more!


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

One of my cooks got 2 last night at 72nd ( 21 1/2" & 26"). I am heading down there in a few minutes since I work downtown. I will post any results tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Nothing last night, did not see any caught either. Maybe tonight with the front moving through if its fishable.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Are you fishing from shore or are you in a boat?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

You can fish from the shore


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

I mainly fish from shore, however whenthe weather cooperates we pull boards. This cold front should push the water temp down to or below that magic 57 degree mark, I'm hoping. I have heard of a few people trolling off the Gold Coast catching a few. Also saw a pack of boats trolling around the L.P. Reef at night. :B


----------

